# Destiny: What console(s) are you buying Destiny for?



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

What console(s) are you buying Destiny for?


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

PS3 unless they announce a PC version in the future.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

PS3. I'm excited~


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

PS4


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm not going to get my hopes up. I haven't decided whether I'll get it or not. If I do get it, it will be for the PS3.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Destiny looks pretty mediocre to me so none, ill stick with my gaming pc.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

OutsideR1 said:


> Destiny looks pretty mediocre to me so none, ill stick with my gaming pc.


The only reason i'm excited is because their is virtually nothing to play on my PS4..... So yeah, getting it for PS4.


----------



## pittman47 (Nov 27, 2013)

Cant decide whether to get it for 360 or what for however long until I can afford in on next gen consoles..


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm not sure right now. I know I'm going to get a PS4 sometime in the future so I might wait until then to get Destiny. There isn't a whole lot of great games for PS4 right now so Destiny would be near the top of my list of games to get once I decide to go next-gen.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

pittman47 said:


> Cant decide whether to get it for 360 or what for however long until I can afford in on next gen consoles..


http://www.destinythegame.com/digital-upgrade

Just in case you didn't know ^


----------



## ocelot81 (Jun 1, 2013)

PS4... already pre-loaded and awaiting a nice gaming session come Tuesday evening yay  I'll be honest, I think it's probably being overhyped and I may be underwhelmed or bored after a while, but until Dragon Age: Inquisition comes out it'll be my go-to game.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm not going to buy it because I was so underwhelmed during the Beta, but I'm getting it for Xbox One through Gamefly, so I'll hold out hope that it's a more enjoyable experience.


----------



## Colt45ws (Nov 17, 2013)

I don't have any consoles and I don't really like multiplayer games anyway.


----------



## Pul5ar (Feb 15, 2012)

I really hope they make it for the PC at some point. I'm not buying a PS4 just for that though.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

I'll probably download the PS3 version tonight. Or tomorrow, whenever it gets put up. If the endgame is real it should last me til the end of the year when hopefully I have a PS4 and can still get the free upgrade.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

PS4 right here


----------



## Draconis (Jul 24, 2014)

So ....It's happening tomorrow, and my palms are really friggin' sweaty. I'm getting the white PS4 with Destiny.


----------



## pittman47 (Nov 27, 2013)

Draconis said:


> So ....It's happening tomorrow, and my palms are really friggin' sweaty. I'm getting the white PS4 with Destiny.


Nice!
Very jealous...:/


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Draconis said:


> So ....It's happening tomorrow, and my palms are really friggin' sweaty. I'm getting the white PS4 with Destiny.


Me too! I can't wait.


----------



## Draconis (Jul 24, 2014)

Raynic781 said:


> Me too! I can't wait.


Yeah, I have been waiting for so long for that PS4. I thought about getting it with Watch Dogs, but I was a bit disheartened. But then I saw this lovely white PS4 and it was like destiny and I finally met (no pun intended). I feel a little paranoid about it actually. Like a car is going to run me over just before I can plug that beauty in. Need more pills.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Maybe if it were for PC I'd be interested. 
Oh well......that's why I haven't paid any attention to the game at all. I barely know what it is all about.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Draconis said:


> Yeah, I have been waiting for so long for that PS4. I thought about getting it with Watch Dogs, but I was a bit disheartened. But then I saw this lovely white PS4 and it was like destiny and I finally met (no pun intended). I feel a little paranoid about it actually. Like a car is going to run me over just before I can plug that beauty in. Need more pills.


Haha, at least you're able to play it today. I'm away at college and my mom picked it up at midnight from the Gamestop near where we live. I won't be home in like 3 weeks, so no Destiny for me until then. Have fun! She's gonna send me a picture of it, so I'll just stare at it until I go home!


----------



## Draconis (Jul 24, 2014)

Bad news everyone....They sold out all the white PS4s. **** me. I was at work for most of the day , that's what screwed me over...but oh well, I got the plane ol' jet black PS4. Now I'm scared to touch it!


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Draconis said:


> Bad news everyone....They sold out all the white PS4s. **** me. I was at work for most of the day , that's what screwed me over...but oh well, I got the plane ol' jet black PS4. Now I'm scared to touch it!


Oh darn. I got lucky because the guy that works at Gamestop told me he was gonna have some left over and for my mom to hurry up and get it. Oh well, you still get to play the game!


----------



## Draconis (Jul 24, 2014)

Alright so ....first impressions. It's a good looking game, handsome even. I had a stalker that was following me everywhere I go on the tower. I scared some birds and then her or him off. 
I'm really bad with a controller. It feels so weird. I can't aim properly. If I could only plug in a keyboard...


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

Pretty fun game, but it's not earth-shattering like the hype let on. There's nothing unique or inspired here. The story and setting are about as bland as can be. Every mission I've seen so far has been go here and let your ghost scan something, kill the baddies that pop out, repeat until it's over. The gameplay is solid though and the gear chase and PvP are probably enough to satisfy anyone for at least 30 hours.


----------



## dead24 (Sep 24, 2011)

How do you play this game guys? Do play by yourself with random online strangers or do you play with your friends? I think this game is meant to be played cooperatively with your friends otherwise it wouldn't be fun.


----------



## Draconis (Jul 24, 2014)

dead24 said:


> How do you play this game guys? Do play by yourself with random online strangers or do you play with your friends? I think this game is meant to be played cooperatively with your friends otherwise it wouldn't be fun.


You can do both, you can even mix things up. Before every mission you can invite your friends , up to 2 or 3 at a time. There is also matchmaking where they pair you with some random people. Or you could be with a friend and a few strangers. Then there is the Cruisible - that's the PvP and you need Playstation+. 
I haven't really done much of anything since I get extremly anxious when other actual people play near me. When I see someone doing the mission with me I just run away and hide in a corner. I also don't have any friends to play with , so my console life mirrors my actual life....brilliant.
There was this guy that fell near me but I wasn't fast enough to rivive him so he left me all by myself to do a no respawn zone...He actually tought that I was good because I killed 5 fallen in a 3 sec thanks to begginers luck.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

dead24 said:


> How do you play this game guys? Do play by yourself with random online strangers or do you play with your friends? I think this game is meant to be played cooperatively with your friends otherwise it wouldn't be fun.


I do the missions solo since you don't really need teammates for them, plus I don't like using a headset and you need to communicate where you're going. I do like the strikes though. I just wish Bungie had thought of putting a chatbox in the game like any common sense developer would. You can't even send messages to other players in game unless they're on your team first for ****'s sake. I know they say it's not a MMO but...they're wrong.

Thank god there's PvP and strikes otherwise I would have dropped this game already cause the story missions (and the story itself) are terrible.



> Then there is the Cruisible - that's the PvP and you need Playstation+.


Really? Not on PS3. That's kind of bull****.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Just started playing it on 360


----------



## peyandkeele (Dec 5, 2013)

xb1


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah... Destiny Destiny. This is how I'm feeling about the game, so far (for the most part). 



I still haven't played much PvP.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Gamespot dumped all over Destiny. Kevin gave it a 6/10:






For those of you who have played a good chunk of the game, what do you think of the above review? Do you agree or disagree?


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

Cerberus said:


> For those of you who have played a good chunk of the game, what do you think of the above review? Do you agree or disagree?


I'm into "endgame" (if you can even call it that) right now and everything he says is spot on. One thing he didn't mention -which is the games biggest flaw- is that there is no way to communicate with other players in game unless they're on your 3-man fireteam, and in order for them to be on your fireteam in the first place they must be on your PSN or XBLive friendlist. And when I say no way to communicate, I mean it. There's no chatbox, no chat lobbies, in fact, _you can't even send a message to someone in game_. Even if they're on your friends list, they must be on your fireteam if you wanna talk to them. It's just...so ****ing backwards. Bungie dropped the ball hard here.

I also believe he forgot to touch on just how boring the loot is, something inexcusable for a loot driven game. The weapons are all standard FPS fare- shotguns, auto-rifles, sniper rifles, magnums. The perks aren't anything special either, just stuff like "grenade cooldown is reduced" or "last round in the magazine deals bonus damage" etc. Hell, the guns in a class don't even look different, as far as I can tell anyway.

The game isn't bad, just like he said, hollow. There's potential for something really cool, but there has to be changes made. I don't think the team behind the game knows what they're doing honestly as far as creating compelling and fun MMO style content.

All that said, I'm still having fun with it. The gameplay is tight and although the loot is boring compared to say Borderlands or Diablo it still feels rewarding to get a cool looking armor piece or better weapons, and PvP can be a blast. But If they don't open up more stuff for matchmaking and introduce a method for in-game organization and communication I probably won't be playing it this time next month.


----------



## Draconis (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm sick with an illness. And the illness is called errors, errors everywhere. Unlike yesterday, today i was able to playthrough 1 story mission without being kicked into oblivion. I get Chicken, Bee, Groundhog, Hare, Lion, Fly, Gopher, Bull...everything. ****. The Baboon is THE WORST.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Just got it on the 360. Going to start playing when I finished this Mass Effect playthrough. Hopefully I'll get an Xbone before 15 January so I can upgrade it to the One version for free.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Before I even looked it up, I thought it'd be a first-person shooting game. I thought right! 

A little surprised FPS are still the biggest genre in video games.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Cerberus said:


> For those of you who have played a good chunk of the game, what do you think of the above review? Do you agree or disagree?


I always love Kevin's reviews and this is no exception. However, for some reason, I highly doubt he would've given the game a 6/10 given he had no expectations and different motivations. Regardless, I see where he's coming from and it's hard to really "disagree". Let's just say, I think much of the game is beyond mediocre, just enough to warrant a rating akin to beyond mediocre. Facts are facts and how those facts make you feel isn't up for debate. Clearly, said facts left him underwhelmed, frustrated, or both. Am I enjoying Destiny more than him? Probably. Do I respect the project more than him? Probably. Ultimately, we agree on where the game can improve and he kept it real.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Zone said:


> Yeah... Destiny Destiny. This is how I'm feeling about the game, so far (for the most part).
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't played much PvP.


Your videos are always really good.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Someone linked me to this review - is it as bad as he makes out?


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

When / If it comes out for PC I (might) get it


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Raynic781 said:


> Your videos are always really good.


 Thank you, Raynic.



Paper Samurai said:


> Someone linked me to this review - is it as bad as he makes out?


:lol It's so true, but I enjoy the game.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

T Studdly said:


> PS3 unless they announce a PC version in the future.





mezzoforte said:


> PS3. I'm excited~


Add me, guys? I'm on PS3 as well. Anyone else on PS3, add me. We can make a team  my psn is Noj255


----------



## ocelot81 (Jun 1, 2013)

dead24 said:


> How do you play this game guys? Do play by yourself with random online strangers or do you play with your friends? I think this game is meant to be played cooperatively with your friends otherwise it wouldn't be fun.


I've only played it a handful of times, and with my uncle and brother in my fireteam.. I haven't added any of you fellow PS4 users, I should sorry -__-

The story is just as I figured... a of vagueness and hopeful foreshadowing, hinting on deeper tangents but that's it. Looking up all of my grimoire cards is slow and sluggish on my tablet and using a browser. It's an interesting way to go about it, may work in the long-run but right now...


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

Level 25, fifty or so hours in and I FINALLY got my first legendary last night. A rocket launcher. Better than nothing I guess...

This game is weirdly addictive for being crap in so many ways. I should have gotten sick or running the same strikes over and over by now but I can't quit playing.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

midnightson said:


> Level 25, fifty or so hours in and I FINALLY got my first legendary last night. A rocket launcher. Better than nothing I guess...
> 
> This game is weirdly addictive for being crap in so many ways. I should have gotten sick or running the same strikes over and over by now but I can't quit playing.


 I felt the same way about PayDay 2 :b Literally a handful of missions that you keep replaying to get experience/unlock new equipment - some how it was quite addicting.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Soooo is it really like that? LOL


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

I couldn't get into it. An hour in it was pretty obvious how the game was going to be played. Go somewhere, let the robot do something, kill waves of aliens, repeat. I was expecting more RPG elements and less run and gun.


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ps4


----------



## TommyT (Sep 11, 2014)

I picked up the Ps3 version, although I was surprised by how..blurry it seem. Multiplayer is fun though!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm getting the remastered version for the PS5 when it comes out.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Looks like another Halo POS game.


----------



## peyandkeele (Dec 5, 2013)

this game sucks if you play by yourself. But i have been playing with a couple of xbox live friends on xb1 for a couple of weeks and its pretty fun. The game itself sucks, but for some reason playing it with other people is the most fun thing in the world(i don't see how you can complete most of the missions by yourself honestly).


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Given a chance, I'd play Destiny. But I ain't going to spend money on a console because I want to play this game. I will use what I got right now, the ps3, to run the game. 

Nothing special about the game, in my opinion.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

peyandkeele said:


> this game sucks if you play by yourself. But i have been playing with a couple of xbox live friends on xb1 for a couple of weeks and its pretty fun. The game itself sucks, but for some reason playing it with other people is the most fun thing in the world(i don't see how you can complete most of the missions by yourself honestly).


I felt the same with Dead Island - great with other people, boring by yourself.


----------

